# Bachlauf endlich fertig



## Zottel (15. Juli 2009)

Endlich kann ich euch Bilder von unserem Bachlauf (oder vielleicht doch mehr Wasserfall?) zeigen, den wie ja nochmal komplett neu gemacht haben.


----------



## marcus18488 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf endlich fertig*

Hallo Petra

sieht echt gut aus. Mit wieviel Liter speisst ihr den Bachlauf ein?

Lg vom Härtsfeld Marcus


----------



## Zottel (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf endlich fertig*



marcus18488 schrieb:


> Hallo Petra
> 
> sieht echt gut aus. Mit wieviel Liter speisst ihr den Bachlauf ein?
> 
> Lg vom Härtsfeld Marcus



Es ist eine Oase-Bachlaufpumpe und sie fördert 12000ltr./h.


----------



## sebt (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf endlich fertig*

Hallo Petra,

schöner Bachlauf!  Habt Ihr mit Beton gearbeitet um die Platten zu befestigen? 

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Michael K (16. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## jeanymatti (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf endlich fertig*

 von 

TOP sieht echt schön aus


----------



## Moppel (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf endlich fertig*

Hallo Petra!

Meine Güte, das Ding hat aber Power! Respekt!

OT:
Ich möchte mich bei Dir entschuldigen, dass mein Benutzername dem Deinen so furchtbar ähnlich ist! Das wollte ich nicht!
Vielleicht kann ich einen der Admins überreden, dass er/sie meinen Namen ändert *liebguck*

LG
Beate


----------



## Digicat (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf endlich fertig*

[OT]Servus Beate

Du hast eine PN ... 

Und .... kannst du dich vielleicht, wenn du so lieb bist, Dich in die Mitgliederkarte eintragen [/OT]


----------



## Moppel (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf endlich fertig*

@ Zottel 
OT:
Es hat geklappt, Annett hat mir freudlicherweise den Namen von "Zotti" in "Moppel" geändert *g* Also keine Verwechslungen mehr zu befürchten!
LG
Beate-Moppel


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf endlich fertig*

ICH darf einfach nicht so oft in dieses Forum...... dieser Bachlauf, GöGa ist auch ganz begeistert!!!!
12000l/h - alle Wetter!
Eva-Maria


----------



## Zottel (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf endlich fertig*



sebt schrieb:


> Hallo Petra,
> 
> schöner Bachlauf!  Habt Ihr mit Beton gearbeitet um die Platten zu befestigen?
> 
> ...



Wir haben erst Folie(1mm) verlegt und dann die Platten und die unteren Findlinge in beton verlegt. Die Folie nur,weil der Beton doch irgenwann Haarrisse bekommt.Vorher hatten wir nur Folie und Findlinge,aber da floss das Wasser mehr zwischen den Steinen als darüber.


----------



## Zottel (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf endlich fertig*



Moppel schrieb:


> @ Zottel
> OT:
> Es hat geklappt, Annett hat mir freudlicherweise den Namen von "Zotti" in "Moppel" geändert *g* Also keine Verwechslungen mehr zu befürchten!
> LG
> Beate-Moppel



Hättest es ruhig lassen können, mich hätt´s nicht gestört.


----------



## Zottel (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bachlauf endlich fertig*

Mein Mann hat mir direkt neben dem Bachlauf ein nettes Plätzchen zum Entspannen gebaut, welches ich dann auch nutzen werde sobald das Wetter es zulässt.


----------



## Maifisch (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bachlauf endlich fertig*

Hallo Petra,
der ist ja klasse geworden!! Meinen Respekt. Ich hab auch so nen ähnlichen von der Größe her, aber der ist noch nackt. Aber so stell ich mir meinen auch vor...
Aber das mit der Plattenbefestigung würde mich auch brennend interessieren.
LG Sonja.


----------



## jolantha (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bachlauf endlich fertig*

Wo krieg ich den Berg her, für soooo einen Bachlauf ???


----------



## Springmaus (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bachlauf endlich fertig*

Hallo,

einfach nur g...   

mano werd echt neidisch !!

LG Doris


----------



## Doc (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bachlauf endlich fertig*

Sehr schön geworden! Da hat sich die Arbeit doch gelohnt  

Haben schon Vögel drin gebadet?


----------



## Zottel (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bachlauf endlich fertig*

@Jolantha: Das ist der Erdaushub vom Teich.

@Doc: Es war schon öfter ein Entenpärchen zum baden da und ein Eisvogel im letzten Jahr zum Jungfischfang.


----------

